

Linus Torvalds creates G+ page for Linux release announcements - davidhollander
https://plus.google.com/109995262342451767357/posts

======
haakon
The best part is the person lecturing Linus about saying "GNU/Linux" instead
of "Linux" in his Linux kernel announcements.

~~~
swixmix
Agreed -- because GNU refers to the OS and Linux refers to the kernel. Linus
only releases the kernel.

~~~
sp332
Well Windows is just the OS but we don't lecture people for saying "I use
Windows" when they really mean "I use MS Word" or "I play HALO".

------
mikemoka
In an alternate timeline he would have done it on Diaspora.

------
armitage
Who gives a shit

